#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE 2017 Preparation | Guide | Exam | Discussion Zone >  >  JEE Mains 2018 Admit Card

## ShaliniSh

According to the latest notification by CBSE, JEE Mains exam will be  conducted on 8th April 2018 whereas Online will be held on 15th and 16th  April 2018.

So, the JEE Mains 2018 Admit Card is likely to be released in the 2nd Week of March 2018. Before going for the admit card, you must know the exact procedure to download the admit card. 


For the stepwise procedure to download admit cards, visit the link shared above.


After  downloading the admit card must check out your personal details, exam  centre name, exam centre's address ,question paper medium, course,  timing, Executive Director (JAB) Signature and Signature of the  Candidates.





  Similar Threads: GATE 2018 entrance exam important dates, admit card, syllabus How to download JEE Mains Admit Card 2017? JEE Mains 2015 Admit Card Download

----------

